# Southeastern US Meetup! GA,FL,NC, SC, TN



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey fellow southerners! Vizslababy and I have been talking about having a little viz whizz and she has graciously offered to host it at their property in McCormick, SC. We're talking 30+ acres of vizsla heaven complete with 2 ponds to really tire our red devils out.

Drive times from some nearby cities are:
From Charlotte, NC 2 hours, 50 minutes
From Columbia, SC 1 hour, 30 minutes
From Atlanta, GA 2 hours, 20 minutes
From Jacksonville, FL 4 hours, 40 minutes
Knoxville, TN 4 hours, 10 minutes

If you're interested PM Vizslababy your email so she can send you her address and keep you up to date on the plans.

Now that we've got the "where" settled, time to figure out the "when." Let us know if there are any dates you CAN'T make it between now and the end of May and we'll go from there. So far May 10th and 11th are off the table. 

Hope to see you there! 
Courtney


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

The South has risen! Glad to see the Vizsla starting to dominate a section of the country that was somehow overlooked all these years.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-posters.html

Have a great Viz Whizz.

RBD


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I sure hope some of you can make it! Here are a few pictures of the farm to entice you.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I used to drive through McCormick now and again before I moved out of the area. It's a little slice of heaven. Have a great time!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

4wks ago at the UFTA Kentucky open - 116 pups and PIKE the only V - 2wks ago at a AKC hunt test put on by 2 northern Ky pointer clubs - 40 pups 16 were V's - a + & - when you get a core group that love V's - they spread like a VVild fire - after all these years with a V in my life - THE SECRET is OUT of THE BAG !!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

From VizslaTalk Yahoo Group:

_Carol et al,

Just to update, our annual meeting/picnic has been moved forward this year and will be held Saturday May 24, 2014 in conjunction with the Hendersonville show. Same location: Western NC Agricultural Center, Fletcher, NC (just south of Asheville). Please join us!
_
Theresa Robards
Director, Vizsla Club of the Carolinas


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

It looks like Saturday, April 26th will be the day! We've heard from a few people, would love to have more! 

The more Red Dogs, the better!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Just a reminder that we'll meet up at noon next Saturday! PM Vizsla Baby to RSVP and get the address. ;D


----------



## Toakul (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm just getting into the world of Vizslas, and I would definitely come visit for this!

I won't have my Vizsla until June, and once he is old enough, we'll be taking lots of road trips, so count me in for next year!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Awesome! Welcome to the forum! We're definitely hoping to make it a an annual thing, maybe even more frequent if the interest is there. You're more than welcome to come out this year if you want to get your V fix, but if not I hope to meet you sooner than later. ;D


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Saturday the 26th is the day, I believe we'll have about 7 or 8 dogs there but with 32 acres we'll need more! Message me if you can come and I'll give you directions. 

The farm is in McCormick, South Carolina.


----------



## Toakul (Apr 21, 2014)

I may be up for that! I went to the Celebrate Dogs show in Orlando last December, and there were Vizslas, EVERYWHERE! It was a good time, and I could use another Vizsla fix! Along with all the runnin', I could take some photos/videos to help share the fun. I'll message for more info.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Stupid heat cycles! Lua's started on the 15th, so this weekend will be right smack in the middle of the worst possible time to have her off-leash. Despite my envy, I would task you all with having an awesome time, so that there will be another southeast meet up sometime soon!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We will miss you but we'll have another, probably in the Fall!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Emily, my first thought when I heard Lua came into heat was about what cool undies she would be sporting, but right after that I figured you wouldn't be able to come out. We'll catch you once you're back from New Zealand. Sounds like the interest is there just not the timing. Take care!

Toakul, looks like it's going to be a pretty small group this time around. Might be better to come up next time. :-\


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We would love to make it for the next one even though it will be one heck of a road trip. Ellie got hurt over a week ago playing with a younger hound and is on injured reserve for at least ten more days . Hope you guys have a great time. Please take and post lots of pictures.


----------



## Toakul (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah, I'll plan on making it out next time, as it's a bit of a trek from Orlando.

FLgatorgirl, we should make a caravan!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It was even better than I'd imagined, but with a beautiful property, beautiful weather, and beautiful dogs how could it not be? There were 5 dogs there this time ranging from 6 months to 4 years. We hope to have twice as many next time around which we've tentatively scheduled for this October. Mark your calendars! It's worth the drive. ;D I especially loved watching Vizsla Baby's Sadie and Argo competing for the retrieves. Makes it hard not to want another! 

Pictures as promised! More at this link. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644373965734/


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

LOVE it. Can't wait for october. Beautiful property, Lori!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Wish we could have made! Looked like a good time, but life happens sometimes! October may be better for us!


----------



## silvial (Jan 30, 2014)

Would love to take part in October meet up..would come in from Dahlonega with our 10 months old Vizsla Csaba! Great photos.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum silvial! It would be awesome if could make it out! I love your boy's name.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We thoroughly enjoyed our get together. All of the dogs got along and enjoyed the fields and the water. Some very happy Vizslas!! I'm glad everyone else is as obsessed with their dogs as we are! Non-V owners just don't get it. 

Thank you to einspänner for taking the fantastic pictures. 

We are happy to host again in the Fall. We'll set a date soon.


----------



## LEVIsMom (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry we missed it as well! Pics look like loads of fun! Hopefully we will be at the next one.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

Great pictures! I'd love to have a meet up for Texas Vizsla owners! I've met a few around the San Antonio area but haven't had any planned play dates for them.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jeffgrene (Jan 6, 2015)

Saw you post about the get together. We live in Miami, so its quite a drive However, if you are planning another outing this year (2015) let me know. We could make a long weekend trip out of it. It looks like a lot of fun for both us and our awesome V, Ragnar.


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

Vizslafest 2K15?


----------

